# 2 different taillights



## Lorrie Ann (Oct 14, 2004)

There is a 2006 Torrid Red on the lot at Hare Pontiac in Indianapolis with a 2005 taillight and a 2006 taillight. Anybody else ever see anything like that?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

oooooooooo some one mucked up ooooooooooooooooo :willy:


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Lorrie Ann said:


> There is a 2006 Torrid Red on the lot at Hare Pontiac in Indianapolis with a 2005 taillight and a 2006 taillight. Anybody else ever see anything like that?


It sounds like the dealer may have a busted tail light and needed a quick fix...possibly:confused


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

take a pic of that car.........I'd like to see the two tails side by side


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Had a new Sierra truck shipped in strait from the factory with one Sierra tail lamp and one Silverado tail lamp.Factory goof. Maybee something like that happened to the goat you saw.:cool


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

drinkin on the assembly line SWEEEEEEEEEEEEET :cheers


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

at least now we know what we can attribute some of the minor mechanical problems tooooooooooo


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

purplehaze said:


> at least now we know what we can attribute some of the minor mechanical problems tooooooooooo


Jack Daniels....Jim Beam....Captain Morgan...those bastards are messing up our cars!!!!:cheers :rofl:


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

they have the three wise men on the assmebly line :willy:


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

I'd look for other damage on that quarter- --


----------



## EllisJuan (Feb 17, 2006)

purplehaze said:


> they have the three wise men on the assmebly line :willy:


Jim, Jack, and Jose?


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

EllisJuan said:


> Jim, Jack, and Jose?


Jim Beam, Jack Daniels, CAPTAIN MORGAN...but you could included Jose Cuervo....:cheers


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

There was a guy on the Corvette forum that had a new C6 with a 6 speed manual transmission, but it also had paddle shifters for the 6-speed Auto. He had pics of it.


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

Maybe since the '06 Tail lamps are so backed up they couldn't get a replacement for the one they busted. Quick fix? Yes definitely.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Naw they didn't have the three wise men on the assembly line
they had the sesame st. number of the day 151


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

EllisJuan said:


> Jim, Jack, and Jose?



well after any combination of the four EVERYONE gets a little wiser


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

707GTOLS2 said:


> Naw they didn't have the three wise men on the assembly line
> they had the sesame st. number of the day 151


well if the paint ever starts to fade we know what was in the mixture :cheers


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

purplehaze said:


> well if the paint ever starts to fade we know what was in the mixture :cheers


HAHAHAHAHHA!!!!:lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl: :willy: 
:agree


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

707GTOLS2 said:


> Naw they didn't have the three wise men on the assembly line
> they had the sesame st. number of the day 151


As the count would say "151 taillights!!! AHAHAHHHHH!!!!!"


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

707GTOLS2, 
Where did you get the emblim that says "GOAT"?
That's cool! :cool


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

SS inserts has them, here is the link


http://www.ssinserts.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=0712b


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

My buddy bought an SRT8 300C and it came w/ the base 300C trunk, along w/ the taillights


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

purplehaze said:


> SS inserts has them, here is the link
> 
> 
> http://www.ssinserts.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=0712b


THANKS!!


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

Foster's Lager? I'm surprised no one's mentioned it.


----------



## GO-GTO! (Feb 21, 2006)

The guy across the street from me has an Intrepid with Dodge badges on one side and Chrysler badges on the other. When he noticed he told the dealer and they wanted the car back REAL BAD. He said no. He likes it that way.


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

Sounds like they busted one.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

that goat emblem is pretty cool. :cool


----------

